# Plumber needed



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

Navarre area


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

call blue water plumbing. Guy named doug. He is licensed, lives in Gulf Breeze.

850 677 3998

He is a nice guy, and very reasonable.


----------



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, doc Iwill give him a call


----------

